# Thinking of Going "Commercial." Has Anyone Done This? Thoughts?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday I was out trimming the garden and two doors down I could hear a child's birthday party going on. It occured to me that with so little work to do now, and I already have a license for a home business (I'm an environmental consultant), why not open the railroad to parties and gatherings for pay.

The railroad is of very high caliber and we have a huge patio with a fantastic view. We could offer the use of our equipment, or let people bring their own. I would probably convert several Thomas engines out to battery/RC. We can accomodate track power/battery power/live steam.

People would be responsible for their own food/catering and we would offer kitchen availability.

Has anyone done this?

Any thoughts?

Any idea of a going price?

Would you partake of something like this for your/your child's party?

Of course we would collect a security deposit and this would all be run though my insurance agent before hand.

Thanks


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Liability insurance a must, sounds like a good idear!! Cost would have to be based on a per party basis. How many guests, what they want to do you provide the cake and food etc or they have it catered. Most importantly just have fun, and make sure you are insured for any liability possibilities! Go with the idea that anything can happen and usually does!! Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

In this economy it pays (litterally) to be creative. Make sure you dot all the i's and cross the t's regarding insurance and licensing, but I'd say go for it. Sounds like a great idea..


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A few thoughts. 

Are your neighbors going to be okay with this? Is parking an issue? Does your license cover that type of business? 


How much will you charge? $25 for a couple of hours to party at your house and watch trains. Will that cover the cost of insurance and advertising and still make a few bucks for you?

Do you have adequate bathroom facilities that are kid friendly?

How much damage are you willing to accept to the RR and to the house and property? 


Do you have adequate trash disposal service?

How do you advertise? 

I'm sure that you have thought of many of these, but unless you draw up a business plan and address these things and perhaps a whole host of others, you might find yourself with a big headache. On the other hand think of the joy you might bring to a bunch of kids once you get over the initial hurtles. 

Let us know. 

Tom


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 09 Aug 2010 12:21 PM 
A few thoughts. 

Are your neighbors going to be okay with this? Is parking an issue? Does your license cover that type of business? 


How much will you charge? $25 for a couple of hours to party at your house and watch trains. Will that cover the cost of insurance and advertising and still make a few bucks for you?

Do you have adequate bathroom facilities that are kid friendly?

How much damage are you willing to accept to the RR and to the house and property? 


Do you have adequate trash disposal service?

How do you advertise? 

I'm sure that you have thought of many of these, but unless you draw up a business plan and address these things and perhaps a whole host of others, you might find yourself with a big headache. On the other hand think of the joy you might bring to a bunch of kids once you get over the initial hurtles. 

Let us know. 

Tom



We live in the unincorporated hills. Big lots, big homes, big parties, and often crowded streets are the norm in this area. My driveway holds over a dozen cars. Most parties have people parking on the street.

I have a Sole Proprietor, Orange County business license. This is County and no cities to contend with here.

Would be at least $250 minimum charge for 4 hours with a $500 deposit. I ran this by a professional local event planning service and he said it was very reasonable. You wouldn't believe what people rent their homes out for for parties in this area.

Three baths, (two kid friendly the guests could use, one off the kitchen and one in the hall, both though tiled areas).

Deposit is dependant on situation and there would be a breakage clause in the contract.

Yes.

Could be through an agency, existing "party booker," club newsletters, local papers, etc.

I have a call in to my insurance agent to check on $$$.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of work and a lot of traffic through the house. if you can live with that then do it. later RJD


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I would add into the equation, any use of the kitchen would possibly involve the heath department and commercial kitchen standards, handicap accessibility and bathrooms, zoning. 
Good Luck 
Nick


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly? Trying to turn a hobby into a business takes most of the fun, and all the spontaneity out of it. 

As for a 'breakage clause'.... good luck! You'll hear "What did you have it out for if little Johnny/Susie wasn't *supposed* to play with it?" And the first time you have to sue a toxic customer to try to recoup a loss, word would get around, and you'd get a lot fewer bookings.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

How to make a small fortune in a limited field endeavour. 

1. Start off with a LARGE fortune.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with RJ. Whether you like it or not, you are opening your home up to everyone at the party. I can tell you from open houses, a little kid says he has to go to the bathroom, the next thing you know he is in your upstairs bedroom, rearranging the cars on your small floor loop. I wouldn't do it for ten times the money you are hearing. There will always not be enough adults to control everything.
Good luck.
Paul


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

ADA compliance is required for public gatherings in many places. Toilets which we all use are not allowed in public facilities for children, only a special unit they cannot fall into is another consideration. All money must be paid in full up front before the party gets underway or there will be a reason a customer will not pay. Don't mean to sound so negative, but have dealt with the public and while most people are actually decent most of the time, there is always one. 

Good luck.
Bob


----------

